# PS: Dialogfenster verschwunden



## boardkiller (21. März 2005)

Hi,
einige meiner Dialogfenster in Photoshop (z.B. Tonwertkorrektur, Gaussian Blur) lassen sich zwar öffnen, sind dann aber "unsichtbar". D.h. sie sind in einem Bildschirmbereich wo sie nicht zu sehen sind.
Ich habe ein 2-Monitor-System, habe aber vor kurzem mit meinem Rechner woanders an nur einem Monitor und anderer Auflösung gearbeitet. Jetzt wieder zuhause mit 2 Monitoren (einer neu) sind die Fenster weg. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es an dem Monitor-Hin-Und-Her liegt. Photoshop hat irgendwie die Positionen der Dialogfenster gespeichert und "zeigt" sie stur an der Position, wo ich sie nicht sehen/bedienen/verschieben kann.
Ich hab PS schon mal neu installiert, hat aber nichts geholfen.
Weiss jemand wo man die Fensterpositionen resetten kann? (Der "Save Palette Locations"-Punkt in den Prefs hat damit nichts zu tun.) Oder hat jemand sonst eine Lösung?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lord-Lance (21. März 2005)

Ich hatte mal dasselbe Problem. Über "Window \ Workspace \ Reset Palette Location" kannst du das wieder hinbiegen ...


----------



## boardkiller (21. März 2005)

Funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. :-(


----------



## 27b-6 (23. März 2005)

Hi, Kai!

 Hört sich an wie GraKa-Einstellungen-Sch...mist. Guck mal ob Du irgendeine Checkbox findest bezüglich Dialog-Positionierung.
 Hast Du einen großen Desktop (2560x1024)  oder 2 einzeln konfigurierbare Auflösungen 
 (2mal 1280x1024)? Ändere das mal und schau was passiert.
 Alternativ würde ich mal ausprobieren die Monitore auf die höchstmögliche Auflösung zu stellen, vielleicht tauchen die verlorenen Paletten so wieder auf; platziere sie richtig, mache Du "Save Palette Locations" und hoffen wir das Beste.

 Bis denne!

 "Arbeite nie mit ATI"


----------



## boardkiller (23. März 2005)

Nix und wieder nix.
Meine Standardeinstellung ist 2 x 1280x960. Ich hab jetzt alles mal probiert: ATI-Treiber deinstallieren, versch. Auflösungen, Treiber wieder installieren, 1600x1200, ... Nichts hilft.  
Du meinst wohl aber, dass es mehr ein ATI- als ein Adobe-Problem ist? Ich werde die mal anschreiben.
Aber danke für deinen Einsatz!


----------

